# Big pilots on small wrists



## shot3gun

I have a very tiny wrist (or at least I think) 6.25 in. There are no local stores around me that offer IWCs, or sell pilot style/flieger watches or ANY watches 45mm+. I would like to see a wrist shot of the big pilot on smaller wrists if there are any of you on the forum. =)


----------



## Jinks

My wrist size is the same as yours, and I originally purchased my BP on the OEM XS strap. I eventually changed to a custom-made strap, and it wears perfectly now.

I'll try to upload some wrist shots for your viewing =)


----------



## erasershavings

Jinks said:


> My wrist size is the same as yours, and I originally purchased my BP on the OEM XS strap. I eventually changed to a custom-made strap, and it wears perfectly now.
> 
> I'll try to upload some wrist shots for your viewing =)


very much looking forward to some photos! i also have a 6 1/4 inch wrist, though my wrist is more flat than rounded.


----------



## Tony A.H

erasershavings said:


> i also have a 6 1/4 inch wrist, though my wrist is more flat than rounded.


a Flat wrist Helps to pull of LARGER Watches.

i have a Flat 7.1/4 Inche Wrist.
the Lugs don't extend beyond my Wrist. so i'm afraid that the BP may not fit on a Smaller Wrist.! BUT doesn't hurt to Try it on.! ;-)









again. a pilot Watch is suppose to be BIG ..

but i also wear LARGER Diameter. like this 48mm Steinhart .!!









the Steinhart Nav-B fits my Wrist Perfectly. maybe because both Watches have the Same 
Exact Lug Length.!! ;-)









so what i wanted to say is that: so long as the Lugs don't hang over your Wrist ? you should be Fine.!!. but then, that's my Opinion. i may very well be WRONG. cause i believe that if the Wearer is Happy with it who cares what others think.?!!

Cheers
Tony


----------



## BlackAngel

Here's the BP on my 6.75" wrist



















I think your 6.25" inch wrist can pull it off |>


----------



## Jinks

Jinks said:


> My wrist size is the same as yours, and I originally purchased my BP on the OEM XS strap. I eventually changed to a custom-made strap, and it wears perfectly now.
> 
> I'll try to upload some wrist shots for your viewing =)


Sorry this came late.


----------



## Robertus

The more close-up your scan is the more your watch lugs seem to extend beyond your wrist. So close-up is a no-go in this case.
My two cents only...
Best,
Robert
BTW I have the newest AT Chrono on my 6.75" wrist and this really seems to be the largest watch that I can wear: case is 43.5 mm and bezel is 45.5 mm (IWC simply sais the watch to be 44 mm).


----------



## JoeChristmas

In general, large watches do not look good on small wrists.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Jinks said:


> Sorry this came late.


Much too big.....


----------



## greendestiny

Sorry, double post.


----------



## greendestiny

The latest and greatest is always appealing but sometimes it's wise to stick with what actually suits us most.

Still a nice watch though. Enjoy it. Although it'll look nicer on my wrist :-d



Jinks said:


>


----------



## roguehog

Wear it over the biggest part of your wrist.


----------



## charles2

Judging from the pictures above, one definitely needs a +7inch wrist to pull a big pilot.


----------



## htc8p

Jinks said:


> Sorry this came late.


looks too big for me i wear pam 112 on 6.5" wrist and the lugs are exactly on edge of my wrist. that means anything larger that 44mm will be too big. also the lugs are short and square. the iwc is elongated and will really look big


----------



## Broleo

IMO, 6 inch plus wrist can pull off wearing the BP. From the pics, it might be the camera angle that make the BP look big, but in real life, any shape of wrist can pull this off...This BP is designed... to be big on presence.

my 2 cents


----------



## Vahalis

Broleo said:


> IMO, 6 inch plus wrist can pull off wearing the BP. From the pics, it might be the camera angle that make the BP look big, but in real life, any shape of wrist can pull this off...This BP is designed... to be big on presence.
> 
> my 2 cents


Yes, the Big Pilot is designed to be big. But, imo it doesn't look good when the lugs extend beyond the side of your wrist:



Jinks said:


>


----------



## Jeffza

You're delusional if you think anyone with a wrist less than 7" can pull off a big pilot. Looks ridiculous.

If I had small wrists I'd have a collection of sub 39mm watches and I'd be laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## liewb

Definitely a 7 inch plus watch. Ventured to an AD to try it out recently and left really disappointed. Really loved the watch, but at 6.75 in it still looked like a plate on my wrist.

Then again, I guess it all depends on how you wear it!


----------



## yannerd

Personally, I have a 6.5in wrist and I like the way it looks. Sure it's big but I think the world is moving in that direction. If you like the way it looks and feel that you can pull it off, good on you.


----------



## powerfade

These pictures are zoomed too close and looks distorted. You need to zoom out and take a picture of your whole body in the mirror with the watch to get a better idea of what it looks like in RL. 

Another good suggestion I read on the forum before is to wear the watch on the bottom of your wrist to get a better sense on how it'll look. 


Powerfade


----------

